# Charlotte wins bid to host 2017 NBA All-Star Game



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Charlotte won a bid to host the 2017 NBA All-Star Weekend, the Observer has learned.
> 
> A formal announcement is expected at 11 a.m. Tuesday, with NBA Commissioner Adam Silver and Charlotte Hornets owner Michael Jordan in attendance at a news conference, according to sources. Charlotte officials and the Hornets organization formally made a bid for the event last summer.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/nba/charlotte-hornets/article25152058.html


----------

